# Got a box of EOs today!



## boyago (Dec 7, 2013)

Every bottle leaked during shipping.  Not a ton but enough to stain the boxes and packaging.  No my car smells like lemon-lavender-frankincence.  Smells kind of nice when you're outside the car and open the door.  Then when your in it's kind of like being in a perfume factory.  A nice one, but still.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 7, 2013)

I can relate to your funky situation. Once had a box of supplies arrive with a leaked bottle of ylang ylang (half leaked out). I could smell the postie coming up the drive. Still can't stand ylang ylang to this day. Rang the supplier and scored a credit voucher. Hope you complain to yours too.


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Dec 7, 2013)

That sucks I've only bought fragrance oils from bramble berry and they wrap a pieces of black electrical tape around the top I think it's a great idea to prevent it from spelling during shipping


----------



## eyeroll (Dec 7, 2013)

That scent combo sounds nice but I'd contact the supplier as well.  Those little buggers are expensive!  I wouldn't want any wasted because they packaged them poorly.


----------



## MoonBath (Dec 7, 2013)

That happened with my Bulk Apothecary order recently. Gold mica and orange essential oil everywhere. The packing peanuts were beautiful and smelled great. :-D They replaced everything right away.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Dec 7, 2013)

This reminds me of when I received a small shipment of FO's from a company (not sure which one now) a couple years ago. It was delivered by UPS. The driver was a bit "ticked off" with me concerning the shipment. Well, hey let's be frank - he was mad as hell. One of the bottles leaked out while he was driving. It happened to be the Lavender FO. His truck smelled strongly of it and he was being kidded about his particularly strong French perfume he was wearing. This kidding was by the ladies on his route. Guys looked at him rather suspiciously. He was so embarrassed and afraid to go back to the UPS terminal and be kidded by his co-workers. He yelled at me to "tell that (beep...beep, beep) perfume company to pack their (beep...beep) shipments better." Oh, he said plenty of beepy words! Poor guy. I couldn't help but laugh after he left. :mrgreen: I was afraid to do so in front of him! As for me, I left the box outside and had to wash all the other bottles and throw box and packing peanuts into double trash bags. WOW was it strong!


----------



## boyago (Dec 9, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I can relate to your funky situation. Once had a box of supplies arrive with a leaked bottle of ylang ylang (half leaked out). I could smell the postie coming up the drive. Still can't stand ylang ylang to this day. Rang the supplier and scored a credit voucher. Hope you complain to yours too.



I sent them a note with just an FYI and pics of the boxes just to give them a heads up.  They gave me a partial refund, which they didn't really have to as I wasn't really pissed.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, that's a good thing all round! They get valuable feedback on their postage and packing techniques and you get a bit of compensation which you did deserve and will aid customer loyalty. All good I think.  A lot of people grumble quietly and just never reorder. I'd prefer you as a customer and get a polite heads up on the problem.


----------

